# What do people here do for a living?



## dynea (Aug 19, 2006)

Hi all, I was wondering what differant types of jobs you guys have had? Oh and how about how old you are.

I'll start:

I'm 26, and I'll list my Jobs in order of doing them, Waitress/Kitchen hand, Receptionist, Miner (painting safty rales), Bridal Gown sales designer, miner (driving loaders and mill rat), Dental assistant/reseptionist, Cafe slave, miner (lab rat/mill rat), contract cleaner on Virgin Blue, Dental Nurse, House Wife.

And Again I'm looking for a change.


----------



## snakes4me2 (Aug 19, 2006)

Im 26, started apprentiship as mechanic at bay city holden (frankston) moved up to a servive advisor there, moved to horsham and worked at the holden place here, then moved to nhill to run the lttle holden place there (same owner as horsham), left there and worked for beaurepaires for a couple of years then moved back to horsham and did a bit of concreting for a few months then ran out of work. Then the wife said i've had enough of staying at home with the kids, you do it and i'll goto work...YAY... so now im currently a house dad and the wife works for a financial advisor place (earning more than i ever did too)

LOL... the best job i had was a duck farm, lasted 4 hours and i couldn't handle that, nearly spewed on the bosses feet :lol: :lol:

Forgot to ad SES volunteer too


----------



## tan (Aug 19, 2006)

Wow - big variety! I'm a mummy too - best job I've ever had, but my husband runs our security company.
PS You should live back in tsv, its a cool place to live!!


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 19, 2006)

jeez where to start 

i have been a spraypainter (3 times),a labourer(2 times),a gearbox technician,salesman,hygeine operator (fancy words for cleaner lol),pick and packer,worked in a slaughter house cutting chickens throats,serviceman, now i am a sole trader glazier and have started a buisness building reptile enclosures which is taking off fast


----------



## hellfish (Aug 19, 2006)

I'm 28 and I rout big rectangles of melamine into smaller rectangles and shapes for kitchens. (C.N.C programer)


----------



## Rennie (Aug 19, 2006)

I was a pastry chef for about 7 years, minus a few extended holidays, working in Michel's Patisserie, Estia, The Oven Door and briefly at The Royal Hotel in Leichardt. Now I'm a security control room operator at Luna Park.

PS I'm 24 years old


----------



## nightowl (Aug 19, 2006)

labourer in a furniture factory, Vineyard worker, Gardener, Landscape work, Signwriter, McDonalds maintenance worker, Greenkeeper at a Golf Club, Horse Stud Labourer, Musician (current), Retail/Sales (music shop) and other seasonal jobs (fruit picking)

BTW, I am 35

Shane


----------



## Kersten (Aug 19, 2006)

I used to work for Michel's too  Hated it :shock: But that was because of a bad boss not the company lol.

From the top, pumped petrol back when people actually still did that for you lol, worked in a place sort of like red rooster, dance instructor, sold cakes at Michels, kitchenhand, watiressing, bar attendant and then manager, more bar work....more bar work again....and help run a small business, raise two kids and study.

Oh and I'm 28.


----------



## pythoness (Aug 19, 2006)

i'm a mum......... so i'm a doctor, nurse, peace keeper, toxic wast specialist, cook, cleaner, soothsayer, dry cleaner, taxi driver, management specialist, judge, jury and exicutioner, language specialist, teacher and healer on any given day lol.


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 19, 2006)

30 going on 17 ....dj, musician, english teacher, seaworld guy, designer, radio host, kindy teacher, croupier, volunteer, bartender, kitchenhand, 


and all round nice guy :twisted:


----------



## dickyknee (Aug 19, 2006)

34 , storeman , process worker ( using a press ) , plumbers labourer , plasterers labourer , painter , fencer , brickies labourer , sales man ( aqurium ) , gardener , lawn mower , furniture maker , carpenters labourer , pastry cook , roofer , pool installer , and a few other odd jobs , fix pc's in spare time too ..... and last job was property maintanance .. and i am now a full time stay at home dad , with another little one on the way to keep me busy .
And if you count what a parent does .... chauffeur , doctor , cook , cleaner , tutor , etc etc .


----------



## scotchbo (Aug 19, 2006)

im 22 started off a shelf packer for franklins then did my chef's apprecnticeship from there i worked as a chef in my local hotel's bistro then the manager passed away and i filled in for him and was a duty manager for the pub 3 years from there i moved on to be a bouncer for my local leagues club and now i work for NRMA motoring and serivce's as a call taker who takes the call and get's a patrolman to help you when your broken down so yeah i have done alot over the year's


----------



## NativeScales (Aug 19, 2006)

29, Bricklayer, Fire Fighter, Environmental Driller.


----------



## dickyknee (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: RE: What do people here do for a living?*



scotchbo said:


> im 22 started off a shelf packer for franklins then did my chef's apprecnticeship from there i worked as a chef in my local hotel's bistro then the manager passed away and i filled in for him and was a duty manager for the pub 3 years from there i moved on to be a bouncer for my local leagues club and now i work for NRMA motoring and serivce's as a call taker who takes the call and get's a patrolman to help you when your broken down so yeah i have done alot over the year's



So next time im waiting for hours for the guy to turn up , i can give you a ring to get him there quicker hehehe


----------



## scotchbo (Aug 19, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: What do people here do for a living?*

if only it was that easy lol


----------



## Rennie (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: RE: What do people here do for a living?*



Kersten said:


> I used to work for Michel's too  Hated it :shock: But that was because of a bad boss not the company lol.



That sounds about right, I was at the NSW factory and in my experience it is bad bosses all the way from the top, down to the shops. The best boss I had there got kicked out for not making them enough money, and I think the next boss I had there got kicked out for making a bit too much for himself but I don't know much about that :roll:


----------



## mertle (Aug 19, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: What do people here do for a living?*

I'm 37

i am a medal mounter and have been doing it for 20 years

I restore war medals for people to wear on Anzac day and things like that, we also provide replacement medals for people.

it's a very rewarding job because you are helping out the veterans and their families most of the time.

Have done lots and varied jobs in between but now I am a full time medal mounter from home, it's great when you can do something you love for your work.

Ohh and well done to the stay at home dads! I think it's great ohh and to the mums out there too, your job is the most important of anyones out there!


----------



## major (Aug 19, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: What do people here do for a living?*

Im 33 and a supervisor at a tampon factory....true


----------



## Magpie (Aug 19, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: What do people here do for a living?*

I'm a bikini waxer.
I was born in 1975.






One of these statements is true :s


----------



## Rennie (Aug 19, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: What do people here do for a living?*

Now featuring Eric the Wonder Moose.

Is this the true one?


----------



## SNKMST (Aug 19, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: What do people here do for a living?*

I am 22 I now work in the IT industry and have for 5 years, Inbetween as 2nd jobs I have driven trucks interstate and bounced at a few of the no so nice bars/clubs in Kings Cross.


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Aug 19, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: What do people here do for a living?*

I'm a Jill Of All Trades. I've done too much to list, but for the past nearly 9 years I've been a mother. 

I'm 31. Husband is a Mechanic, he's 31 too.


----------



## TrueBlue (Aug 19, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: What do people here do for a living?*

hmmmm, as little as possible, surfing, as little as possible, surfing, as little as possible so that i could go surfing...
now i send the misuss to work while i do as little as possible and go fishing. :wink:


----------



## GreenWillow (Aug 19, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: What do people here do for a living?*

I did all the usual things through uni, waitressing and working in clothes shops. Also worked as actor and artist's model. Now I don't work because of a chronic health problem, but spend my well days running errands for the family and tending my pythons.


----------



## scam7278 (Aug 19, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: What do people here do for a living?*

im 33 and at the moment in security just doing stattic stuff but ive been a hand spring maker and machine setter / operator off and on for the last 11 years (it got a bit boring) i moved up to wollongong in 2000 from frankston vic after i meet my wife on the internet


----------



## craig.a.c (Aug 19, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: What do people here do for a living?*

I'm 23. I am a security gaurd. I would have to say that it is one of them most boring jobs I have ever done. Good money though.


----------



## Kaotic (Aug 19, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: What do people here do for a living?*

im 20 and i started off as a check out chick at woolies, upgraded to a shop assistant, convience store next and now i'm an assistant in nursing at a nursing home


----------



## nightowl (Aug 19, 2006)

I forgot to add..... commercial cleaner. I scrubbed enough **** from toilets over three years, you think I would remember that one! :lol:


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Aug 19, 2006)

im 22, i have flipped burgers at HJ's, Electrical **** kicker, Production work, Kitchen steward, outback dining site houseman, food and beverage attendant, production work, carpet cleaning, production work, and now a storeman....


----------



## SNKMST (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: What do people here do for a living?*



craig.a.c said:


> I'm 23. I am a security gaurd. I would have to say that it is one of them most boring jobs I have ever done. Good money though.



I wish bouncing was as boring as being a security guard, 

I have been stabbed twice, slashed with a broken bottle once, had a gun held to my head twice and I dont have a knucle that hasn't been broken at least once.

But yes I will say the money was very very good and the job at the best of times was a hoot.


----------



## shamous1 (Aug 19, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: What do people here do for a living?*

I'm a battered husband, a nagged father and referee for all the kids arguments.

Actually I work for Virgin Blue.


----------



## cam (Aug 19, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: What do people here do for a living?*

13 and dont do anything


----------



## GreenWillow (Aug 19, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: What do people here do for a living?*

That's not true Cam! Being 13 is a tough job!  Most of us made it through though!


----------



## salebrosus (Aug 19, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: What do people here do for a living?*

Veterinary Nurse, now i am at uni ful time studying Environmental Town Planning and i work part time for a diesels spare parts company that specialises in Mercedes and other european brands like Scania and Volvo.

Simone.


----------



## deathinfire (Aug 19, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: What do people here do for a living?*

Im 23, FT med sci student at ANU. Previously worked as a waiter, barhand, removalist, labourer, wardsman, steward... and a few others I cant think of now


----------



## Mr_48Volts (Aug 19, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: What do people here do for a living?*

Radio Program Director and Muso!


----------



## southy (Aug 19, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: What do people here do for a living?*

im 19, worked a woolies, now an industrial apprentice electrican


----------



## sevrum (Aug 19, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: What do people here do for a living?*

23 sheet metal worker


----------



## SamMamba (Aug 19, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: What do people here do for a living?*

session drummer 4 sony an own a construction co
im 32


----------



## alumba (Aug 19, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: What do people here do for a living?*

28yo i started out driving for my oold man delivering stuff then i went to crocodylus park and did a little croco research then i went back to work for my dad then i moved and worked in a meat works doing everything and now im back working with reptiles from snakes to monitors to gecko and legless lizards


----------



## craig.a.c (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: What do people here do for a living?*



SNKMST said:


> craig.a.c said:
> 
> 
> > I'm 23. I am a security gaurd. I would have to say that it is one of them most boring jobs I have ever done. Good money though.
> ...




I'm not real keen on bouncing. I spend 9.5hrs a night doing patrols and responding to alarm calls and B&amp;Es. Sounds like you worked in rough area. The job can be stressful sometimes.


----------



## beknluke (Aug 19, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: What do people here do for a living?*

23
Worked at the Amphibian Research Centre (animal husbandry)
Bunnings (check our chick)
Newsagency 
Admin
Some more admin
Now I'm a vet nurse, private breeder (and am in the SLOW process of setting up the business), an aunt, and a wife 
Luke's done a few different things also, but he's just started his new job as Cabin Crew (flight attendant) for Virgin - used to load bags for them for 4yrs prior 
Bex


----------



## Retic (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: What do people here do for a living?*

So when WERE you born ?



Magpie said:


> I'm a bikini waxer.
> I was born in 1975.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 19, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: What do people here do for a living?*

hotel and event security and driving


----------



## Tsidasa (Aug 19, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: What do people here do for a living?*

I'm 22 and i'm a full time library assistant at a TAFE library. I'm studying to become a library technician


----------



## Garry2 (Aug 19, 2006)

I am 45 and think iam 21 
Have been a Security Guard for 22 years
Have been shot at once ..missed thank god and attacked more times than I care to remember...but still here. I like the people aspect of the job....most are normal.

Garry


----------



## 6ftPython (Aug 19, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: What do people here do for a living?*

Myself 23, i've been a checkout chick and deli dude at franklins Nowra, then a contract park and oval mower, A industrial nursery builder, A electrical sales/delivery person and for the last three years i'm a truck driver for the Australian Army, i've lived in Darwin for 12months, Sydney for two years and will be moving to Townsville at the end of this year.

My partner Kat is 21 and she's left school, bummed around for a while and also joined the army, She in the "Data Entry" a clark in laymens terms.

Great to see the diversity in members.

And it may come in handy next time i need a gearbox rebuilt, or in need of a fireman, LOL.


----------



## triptych_angel (Aug 19, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: What do people here do for a living?*

Im 21, my first job was at Macca's, then i went on to become a checkout chick at woolies, then bar attendant at a club, now im a service coordinator for NRMA motoring and services.


----------



## DiamondAsh (Aug 19, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: What do people here do for a living?*

&lt;&lt; Go to man at a large tyre warehouse. I hold down a number of different jobs and only have to report to one person who happens to be the managing director in a company of 100. Been there for fourteen years and am quite happy in my position, although I'm still not sure what its actual title is.


----------



## triptych_angel (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: What do people here do for a living?*



DiamondAsh said:


> &lt;&lt; Go to man at a large tyre warehouse. I hold down a number of different jobs and only have to report to one person who happens to be the managing director in a company of 100. Been there for fourteen years and am quite happy in my position, although I'm still not sure what its actual title is.



So in other words you are the managing directors bitch?


----------



## DiamondAsh (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: What do people here do for a living?*



triptych_angel said:


> DiamondAsh said:
> 
> 
> > &lt;&lt; Go to man at a large tyre warehouse. I hold down a number of different jobs and only have to report to one person who happens to be the managing director in a company of 100. Been there for fourteen years and am quite happy in my position, although I'm still not sure what its actual title is.
> ...



That is one word for it I guess, lmao. :lol:


----------



## Tryonreef (Aug 19, 2006)

*Where are you working ?*

Hi have been a pro fisherman for 15 years in North Qld ,and then a Drillers assistant for 12 months until head on car accident at 100 km/hr near Gympie . approx 16 months ago. Smashed my hip right hip into many pieces,fractured tibia ,sternum and several ribs as well. Am now at the cross roads and my working future is very uncertain, but luckily I have discovered the enjoyment and satisfaction of owning a reptile and this provided me with a new hobby and helped to occupy my mind to replace the other bad events in my life.......Scott


----------



## indicus (Aug 19, 2006)

*RE: Where are you working ?*

Jack of all trades; spent all my younger days on isolated stations in Oz and plantations in PNG.
Later life worked with all types of oz wildlife; some really bent stuff; mostly rehab and hand raising....spent time as zoo/ wildlife keeper....now all i do is prospect for gold, and think of ways to spend more time in the hills prospecting.....can be a clash of interests at times.


----------



## serpenttongue (Aug 19, 2006)

*RE: Where are you working ?*

i'm about to turn 32 and i slap paint on houses.


----------



## coatesy (Aug 19, 2006)

*RE: Where are you working ?*

Ok I'm 24. Mrs recons I'm a bogan and I'll be lucky to make 25: I've worked in a servo in Tasie (don't hold that against me) moved to NT worked on cattle stations for three years, removalist for one, then been in the defence force (Cairns) ever since. Spend most of my spare time working on old V8 holdens and renos to the house.


----------



## OzGecko (Aug 19, 2006)

I'm 25 (almost 26) and am a Medical Scientist in one of Adelaides well known hospitals. I work in what is called the Core Lab. We run just about all the blood tests for the hospital and run 24hrs. Also have to collect blood from tiny little babies (hint at the hospital I work at).

Daniel


----------



## cheazy (Aug 19, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: What do people here do for a living?*

im 17 and bn workin in a petshop since i was 13, no idea wat i wanna be yet


----------



## tan (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: What do people here do for a living?*



6ftPython said:


> Sydney for two years and will be moving to Townsville at the end of this year.



Good move! Tsv is a lovely place to live!! :wink:


----------



## 6ftPython (Aug 19, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: What do people here do for a living?*

Yeah Tan,

I've been up for work quite a few times, it's a great party town. I'm just wondering how it will go +compared to Darwin.


----------



## redbellyblack (Aug 19, 2006)

im 26 ( as of the 18th of Aug  ) 

woked as a TA spray painter , completed apprenticeship as a HV Mechanic , now i play with explosives for a living .


----------



## raxor (Aug 19, 2006)

Redbelly I want your job!

What a diverse bunch of people we have here.

I'm 21 and currently work as an investigator at AusPost.. in short I call you a month after you complain and then go on to tell you you never sent any mail, what are you talking about? ..ahhh life in the public service.

Previously I worked for two years as a recruitment consultant.. and general retail work before that. 

And currently studying for my pilot's license, so soon I'll be jetting all around the place freighting your reptiles


----------



## NoOne (Aug 19, 2006)

I mow lawns by the sunny beach side


----------



## pixie (Aug 19, 2006)

i'm about to turn 20, and before i left home at 17 i worked in summer at a hippie shop or the local supermarket, when i left home i went on centrelink and stayed at school, and except for most of 2005 (didnt do yr 12) i've been a full time student doing the full time student thing...


----------



## munkee (Aug 19, 2006)

Hmm I am 23 and I have been:
A register rooster , trainee accountant, Bar staff, more bar staff, labourer, more labouring, Vacation engineering student and I am soon to graduate as a Chemical engineer working in gladstone. The Lifestyle there is the thing that I find most enjoyable about the area.


----------



## beknluke (Aug 19, 2006)

Hey Raxor 
Mate - I like your idea about freighting our reptiles!! You could be onto something 
Bex


----------



## nvenm8 (Aug 19, 2006)

Started work at 12 (P.T) helped collect fire wood, delivered prescriptions to pensioners (on my pushbike), restocked fridge in deli, pumped petrol, Boilermaker / X-ray standard welder, 1st class sheet metal worker, Karate instructor, Bouncer, Army and now I am broken down from overwork so I do as little as possible as often as possible :lol:


----------



## jordo (Aug 19, 2006)

Well i started off as a paperboy when i was young, then I worked in a petshop during year 11 (it was the one Roy Pails bought out). I'm currently a full time student doing a biol sciences at La Trobe, I'm 19 on the 9th of September and loving life


----------



## peterescue (Aug 19, 2006)

innumerable jobs, Have decided to go back to my old proffession as a scultpor for tax reasons. Apart from that I make all sorts of stuff at a museum.


----------



## Oof (Aug 19, 2006)

Im 35. 

Had my first job at 12 doing a paper route.
Second job was a General Hand at a Marina here in Fremantle.
Joined the Navy at 17 and serverd for 7 years.

Then I came into a whole damn piss-pot full of money and retired. at 24 years of age.

My wife is a Civil Engineer and I stay home and play house dad.

I haven't looked back since. To me now......manual labour is a Mexican Immigrant. I even hire people to pull the weeds in my yard LOL

Such a hard life I lead, I dunno how I stand it.


----------



## occalot (Aug 20, 2006)

33 years old . Mum to one son, wife of a boilermaker now dairyfarmer. Started nursing at 18 and have been doing
it ever since. Got bored of wipeing old bottoms and now Im wipeing young bottoms as a midwife!
LOVE my job!! Im just about to work at a different hospitat (bigger) just so I can earn more to buy more 
snakes!! (milking cows is low pay but great lifestyle too!!)
Thats me!


----------



## AnteUp (Aug 20, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: What do people here do for a living?*

Worked at a place that served healthy fast food, bar work, bar work, bar work and now I work at a theatre place doing... Bar work! I need a new job, though I'm only 19 still got a long way to go.


----------



## elapid68 (Aug 20, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: What do people here do for a living?*

12years as a soldier (Artillery, the one and only true Corps), plumbers labourer, forkie, picker/packer and now the maker of Alcohol


----------



## cris (Aug 20, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: What do people here do for a living?*

I walk around and lock doors that incompentant idiots dont lock. I do a fare bit of carpentry building type stuff in my spare time. Im also a student studying engineering but im not doing that good cause ive never studied properly in my life and bludging your way through only works about 90% of the time


----------



## IcedCactus (Aug 20, 2006)

*jobs*

Hi Daniel,
You probably don't remember me but I went to the SA herp group meeting a couple of months ago but couldn't make it to the last one because of work  
I just read the post about your job and I'm curious - are you willing to tell where exactly you work or is this classified info? Hehe. Did you also say at the meeting that you are still studying or am I making this up? Just wondering about all this because I'm doing something sort of similar, studying still and also working in a pathology lab (not doing the bloods though). Saw the photos of your monitor eggs too, congrats on them! 
Hope your weekend was good to you  
Laura



OzGecko said:


> I'm 25 (almost 26) and am a Medical Scientist in one of Adelaides well known hospitals. I work in what is called the Core Lab. We run just about all the blood tests for the hospital and run 24hrs. Also have to collect blood from tiny little babies (hint at the hospital I work at).
> 
> Daniel


----------



## IcedCactus (Aug 20, 2006)

*RE: jobs*

ah poo.. that was meant to be a pm. just thought i'd let everyone know, i didn't mean to write something so 'exclusive' and not friendly to everyone else hehe. loved reading the whole thread!


----------



## raist (Aug 20, 2006)

28. started out in a boat yard scraping barnacles off sailboats. Then waiter, barista, fire-service medic, control-room personnel (fire-service), restaurant captain, bartender, bar manager, restaurant manager, night shift hotel manager, restaurant manager (again), events co-ordinator (international sales), now back in restaurants again. Hopefully open my own place one day and call it "PYTHON" APS members get 50% off


----------



## theplantguys (Aug 20, 2006)

30. hungry jacks, trolly boy, arnotts biscuit's, vet nurse, software support manager, lots of pubwork (from glassy to assistant manager), more pub work (left it 3 times now with no intention of return, but hey currently managing at a pub) also run a indoor plant hire business as well during the week. still dont know what i want to be when i grow up ! (not pub work damn it).

wife - cafe, vet nurse, emergency and critical care vet nurse

cheers


----------



## Bakes (Aug 20, 2006)

Well I started out working in a quarry then as a tyre fitter,quarry again, GH for Alsco linen, postie, joined the RAAF 12 years ago and have been Military Working Dog handler for the past 10 years.

Bakes


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Aug 20, 2006)

Cant stand to work for somebody else helping them to pay off their car, their boat &amp; their home while busting my backside just to cover my own bills with very little to show for it. Working 8 hrs a day 5-6 days a week for 50 odd years and at the end of it all when you finally retire you have nothing but a few thousand to live off. What a waste of a life.

*Self employment all the way!*


----------



## Ricko (Aug 20, 2006)

so what do you do jandc???


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Aug 20, 2006)

Supply products in the painting game.


----------



## njmpm (Aug 20, 2006)

37 and a single parent to a 15 yr old boy, who is still up for sale or swap for specific pythons.. (woma, blackhead)  Started off as an Avionics Ground Engineer for Qantas, Now fulltime police officer, and training to be a scuba instructor...


----------



## indicus (Aug 20, 2006)

It's interesting to see what some do for a crust.....
I often tell young people to find something they really enjoy doing; something they love to get out of bed and go to work to do....it doesnt matter what, so long bas they enjoy it. I feel if you can do that your half way there, as you spend most of your life working....The money is only a piece in the puzzle....sure you need enough to keep the wolfs of the door and pay them bills....I myself feel richer then most; not financially, but rich in life; watching the sun come up and go down doing what i love most; for me running around in the middle of nowhere....The trick is; the older you get; is to make your passion pay....Every now and again, you meet someone who loves what they do; and they earn a living doing it.....i think ledgends, good on them.
Remember lifes short; you carnt take the cash with you, so find something you enjoying doing; grab it with both hands and enjoy your life, whatever it is you most want out of the time ya got... 
Just a rave :wink:


----------



## Kali7 (Aug 20, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: What do people here do for a living?*

I started as an archaeologist. The was a music photographer. Then a worked in a cancer lab. Science Illustrator. Lots of uni simply because it was fun and I could and ended up as a graphic designer. Now doing a motorcycle mechanics course. I'll let you know what I will be when I grow up.


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 20, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: What do people here do for a living?*

we already know.......INDECISIVE!!!!!!


----------



## raptor (Aug 20, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: What do people here do for a living?*

Myself and my partner are Tattoo Artists and have been at it for 30 years


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 20, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: What do people here do for a living?*

nice.....i would love to do a tat apprenticeship, have had lotsa work end up on my friends skin, but seems like a pretty rewarding job...as a designer its great when people commision what i think of as art, but damn to have that art on their body forever, that is truly something.....


----------



## peterescue (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: jobs*



IcedCactus said:


> Hi Daniel,
> You probably don't remember me but I went to the SA herp group meeting a couple of months ago but couldn't make it to the last one because of work
> I just read the post about your job and I'm curious - are you willing to tell where exactly you work or is this classified info? Hehe. Did you also say at the meeting that you are still studying or am I making this up? Just wondering about all this because I'm doing something sort of similar, studying still and also working in a pathology lab (not doing the bloods though). Saw the photos of your monitor eggs too, congrats on them!
> Hope your weekend was good to you
> ...



AAAHHHH! STALKER! :wink:


----------



## Magpie (Aug 20, 2006)

*RE: Re: jobs*

In truth, I'm a housedad to two boys, 2 and 5.
Love it, don't ever let women tell you that it's hard work.


----------



## IcedCactus (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: jobs*

lol I know, it does sound like that... but hey if I REALLY want to stalk someone i do it properly  just pretty amazed to find someone doing the same (or similar anyway) as me, doesn't happen often!



> AAAHHHH! STALKER! :wink:


----------



## Oof (Aug 20, 2006)

*RE: Re: jobs*

Well, it looks like i'm the only one here that has gotten lucky and retired young.

A lot of interesting jobs and studies going on here. It's interesting to see what other people do.


----------



## Mysnakeau (Aug 20, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: What do people here do for a living?*

I'm 32. First job was at a Vet Clinic before getting a job as a checkout chick. Then I spent 6 years working for Aussie Post before taking a couple years off to be a full time Mum. Now I am running my own Pet Shop. So as well as my full time job I also have a blended family consisting of a husband and 4 kids.


----------



## rexs1 (Aug 20, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: What do people here do for a living?*

21 yrs old ,chef
and when / if it becomes legal,.......... breed reptiles in qld  
nick


----------



## dynea (Aug 20, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: What do people here do for a living?*

Oof, tellus your secret to sucsess.


----------



## Gregory (Aug 20, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: What do people here do for a living?*

I'm 44. I was a Pastrycook for 20 years with a litle bit of a break during that time as a security guard on the railway stations fighting every drunk on the platforms every friday and saturday night and spent 2 years as an undercover operative for a security firm. As a young bloke I bounced at a brothel.
I've been retired for nearly 10 years and work a couple of days a week at Sydney Reptile Supplies.



Cheers, Greg.


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 20, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: What do people here do for a living?*

and hates people with tats.....hahahhahha got me!!!!!


----------



## Nome (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm almost 27, worked as a checkout chick, then managed a bakery when I was 15 for a year, then at 16 was a staff manager at a restaurant. Then was a stay at home mum for 7 years, studied a computer science degree in that time, and homeschooled my kids. 

Now I mow lawns by the sea with dugadugabowbow, it's our own business and the most enjoyable job I've had. Could never go back working indoors.


----------



## Rennie (Aug 20, 2006)

There are a few chef's here who got into reptiles, I wonder if thats because were already used to rodents running around everywhere....... :lol:


----------



## rexs1 (Aug 20, 2006)

i have my old man to blame for my habit.

But i have noticed a lort of chefs.

Breeding snakes is a damn site easier though......... 

nick


----------



## Gregory (Aug 20, 2006)

You're not wrong Rennie.
I have some horror stories of rat and mouse infested cake shops I worked in over the years.
The worst one being in Waterloo. We had to move mouse nests out of the sponge tins before we could grease them.


----------



## Rennie (Aug 20, 2006)

We had a rat chew through all the wiring in an industrial dishwasher at Michel's

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMichel's


----------



## Mysnakeau (Aug 20, 2006)

Gregory said:


> You're not wrong Rennie.
> I have some horror stories of rat and mouse infested cake shops I worked in over the years.
> The worst one being in Waterloo. We had to move mouse nests out of the sponge tins before we could grease them.



Errr yuk! No doubt this would be a common problem.

Rats can do a lot of damage, also.


----------



## raptor (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: jobs*



Magpie said:


> In truth, I'm a housedad to two boys, 2 and 5.
> Love it, don't ever let women tell you that it's hard work.



Its not if thats all you have to do :wink:


----------



## bobthefish (Aug 20, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: What do people here do for a living?*

He he he he- hold on to your hats.....

Started working at pet stores, then as a wildlife carer, then I sold greeting cards, then I was a bouncer and a DJ at a gospel radio station while I got a degree in Archaeology, then a lawyer in the US, then a lawyer in Australia, then I sanded floors, then telesales, then body corporate management, environmental scientist, cleaner, and now I'm an English and Maths teacher. 

I have more letters after my name than in it- isn't that pathetic?

What a ride for 35 years! Now I've got to pay off the last two degrees...........


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Aug 20, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: What do people here do for a living?*

I always wanted letters after my name....

My mum always said those letters would read : 

WANTED! LMAO!! (Not really....she really said they'd read PITA.


----------



## bobthefish (Aug 20, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: What do people here do for a living?*

It's over-rated Ant- no one in Oz gives a s*&amp;t, and if you mention them people think you are up yourself. To make matters worse- it makes it impossible to find work without lying about your credentials, and if people at work find out they get all paranoid like you're going to try and take their job or something. It's like a bloody disease I think. Next time I move, I'll put it all on my resume, but bloody well ask my employer not to discuss my details with anyone. I've got a lady at work that is out for my blood, and all I can think is that she's pissed because my credentials are bigger than hers. You'd be surprised how common it is. We all value educatiuon, but expect that people with a lot more than us are sometihng more than us, and when they turn out not to be, they get all uppity, like "lookee- the high and mighty Bob is just a regular joe, so let's push him around a bit to make ourselves feel big."

LOL- wow- what a rant....................


----------



## baby*bear*21 (Aug 21, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: What do people here do for a living?*

25 and so far i have done 
checkout chick in the local supermarkets, butchers assistant, spent many hours in pubs (both behind and in front),admin, pizza deliveries,had child, worked at New Zealand Natural and got really fat lol, volunteered for a while got a job at the best wildlife establishment in oz got job as a booth [email protected]#$h and 7mths ago started with the fluffy animals and got skinny again. I LOVE MY LIFE!!!


----------



## slim6y (Aug 21, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: What do people here do for a living?*

I teach - ooooh.. Science (not biology, that's a weak science).... I teach the real subjects physics, chemistry and the junior sciences... 

But my interest in life is animals in general and I have been fascinated by snakes since the day I set foot in Australia (from your coastal relative NZ).

Of course no snakes in NZ, if there was there would be no flightless birds anymore. Seeing as a good percentage of NZ birds can not fly.

So my first python is almost on its way.. and I should be setting up my next chemistry explosion, whoops, I mean experiment...


----------



## Loudenj (Aug 21, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: What do people here do for a living?*

Gee at 29 I have done

Kitchen hand
Then moved in IT...
Started as a Floor runner, then moved into 2nd\3rd Level support for THAT company
Then went a bit blue..and designed email system for various companies
Now I design all of the IT equipment to be used in supermarkets... and if Tesco's has their way my employer will be called testi-coles


----------



## tempest (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm 29 and have pretty much worked in real estate most of my life, with the exception of a year or two working for a training company &amp; typing resumes for unemployed people who were on the dole trying to get them back into the workforce. In real estate I've went from admin to spending 5 years as a property manager. I then got offered my current job working for a company that sells businesses and I do all the admin and books, etc. I'm also studying to be a Naturopath (with a Diploma in Natural Animal Care for something different).


----------



## codeth (Aug 21, 2006)

worked on a prawn trawler for 6 months,was working in a tackle shop for a year, worked as a dogsman on a crane truck, and removalist. now on the dole and doing a computer elctronics course at home... :twisted:


----------



## wokka (Aug 21, 2006)

Is anyone here out of nappies. I'm over 50 retired and made more mistakes than most people in a varietyty of areas in the past including all sots of labouring through to the all inclusive company director.


----------



## da_donkey (Aug 21, 2006)

Snowboard instructor / Real Estate Agent..........untill i lost my drivers licence now i work on a concrete pump :cry:


----------



## the_brad (Aug 21, 2006)

Im 21, i used to be storeman driving high reaches and forks, now i sit on my ass most of the day and sell concrete suplys, True Blue seems to have the life tho, i used to go fishing two or three times a week when i was storman because i finished work at 12:30 not now!!! i dont get home till 5 but i still get out there a bit ( more drinking then fishing ha ha) ill be back to my old ways soon hopefuly


----------



## newtosnakes (Aug 21, 2006)

um, what have i done that i can admit to:
I am now 27 started work at 14 casual retail, completed school was live in nanny for 3 years, done real estate, admin, office manager, support worker at The Spastic Centre, payroll manager, recruitment consultant, rep for an apprenticeship centre, now Permanent Recruitment Manager.

um, i think that's about it.... oh no wait, i forgot the most important thing, I am also a wife and mother to a 3 year old devil in angels disguise.....


----------



## MURRAY (Aug 21, 2006)

*RE: jobs*



> (Artillery, the one and only true Corps),


You have got to be joking, you must have been a gun number.

16 years in the Royal Australian Engineers and still loving it.


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 21, 2006)

Rennie said:


> There are a few chef's here who got into reptiles, I wonder if thats because were already used to rodents running around everywhere....... :lol:




:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I've spent most of the last five years as a student, working as a research assistant while not doing classes or coursework. The time before that seems almost too distant to remember. Last week I applied for a job feeding swans by a lake, which I probably would have secured if not for the fact that the person doing the interview (which involved feeding swans by a lake for a couple of hours) was extremely opposed to people keeping non domesticated animals in captivity, which means that a reptile keeper is evil (I was informed that keeping and especially breeding reptiles conflicts with my training and knowledge as a zoologist!). Oh well, feeding swans by a lake wasn't cushy enough anyway.









Wow, these grapes are a little sour.


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Aug 21, 2006)

Wow- what a varied bunch we are! 

I have lots of things I'd love to do education and career wise, but it all comes down to money for me. One day I'll afford to be able to go and study....I wouldn't mind doing Naturopathy...I could live with that. 

Its nice to know a bit more about fellow forum members.


----------



## snakey (Aug 21, 2006)

hi all i'm 27 and have been a milkman for the past 3 years and also now do the bread as well so that's 6 days a week on top of that i'm also a licensed snake catcher under license by the QPWS,so i'm pretty well kept busy and still have to find time with my scaley friends


----------



## Glimmerman (Aug 21, 2006)

I have been in the security sector for 14 years. 7 of these abroad on various details. I have now given up the traveling life to a safer local environment. I have also dabbled in Hospitality , Interstate Shipment &amp; Logistics (Truckie) and the odd Debt Recovery :roll: 

Lovin life with my wife, 3 yr old daughter and o yard full of animals (me included) :mrgreen: 

Oh I am currently 32


----------

